# Help with Maxi Dresses



## girlstar (May 21, 2008)

Hi girls!

I've been invited to a "Garden Party Style" wedding at a winery in June and I am having a horrible time finding something to wear. I saw a beautiful floral maxi dress in Zara the other day (it's strapless, silky material, and covered in bright flowers on a white background). (I can't seem to find a picture online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Do you think that would be suitable to wear to a wedding? If so, what kind of shoes would I wear with it? And what colours? Should I try to match one of the flowers? Or should I stick with something neutral? When I think of maxi dresses, I think of gladiator sandals but I feel those would be too "trendy"  for a wedding. Can one wear heels with a maxi dress without looking silly? 

Sorry for all these questions, I haven't seen any of the people I'm going to be seeing for 6 months and I really want to look good!!!


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2008)

Yes, if it's a long length maxi dress like what you've described, I think heels with it would be all right.  Wear a color that compliments the dress.  When in doubt, a neutral brown or silver strappy high heeled sandal always works with a large variety of colors.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

How white is the background?  When I go to weddings, I'm very wary of wearing anything with too much white, since that color (and the varying shades) are traditionally reserved to the bride.  I'd say if there's very little white, you'd be OK, but if not, you may want to rethink.  No one wants to be the person that people think are "showing up the bride" - even if that wasn't your intention.

Otherwise, I think a maxi-dress for a garden wedding is a good idea.  I'd probably stick with flat sandals, as heels would be too much.  Maybe try to find a metallic silver or gold sandal.  The gladiator is a good idea I think, as long as you don't get those ones that go all the way up.  The ones that are just below the ankle would be really cute.

Have fun!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. It would be better if it was in another colour besides white.


----------



## xShoegal (May 21, 2008)

Same here! I read its a faux pas to wear something white at a wedding, cause you look almost like the bride! No no... but high heels are fantastic, no matter what you wear - they fit also great with jeans! But the sandals aren´t too trendy though. I´m invited for my cousins wedding in summer and I will wear an awesome elegant black dress. I always think weddings are a little fashion display, u can´t get voguish enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buy an awesome maxi dress, wear some high heels/sandals and you´ll be good to go!


----------



## girlstar (May 21, 2008)

Thanks girls for the insight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The dress doesn't have much white on it, I was weary of the white as well but it's covered in huge flowers so you only see little bits of white here and there.. I might try to get some heels to go with it, I just don't wanna look silly


----------

